# Chausson Owners



## higgy2

We hope to be in a position to buy a MH later in the year (subject to a small holiday apartment in Turkey selling) and have been searching the
sites and EBay to get an idea of what you can get for your money.

The Chausson Flash S3 looks good but there seem to be a glut of secondhand ones with very little or no mileage. 

Are these a good buy or ones to stay away from ?


----------



## TDG

We have an Flash.S3 It's certainly not the most luxurous but has a very versatile arrangement - a large fixed overcab double, 2 bunk beds at the back and the possibility to convert the dinette to another double. The lower bunk lifts to provide a full width garage for bikes, w.h.y.
All this is on a Transit chasis with the 2.2 L 140hp engine mated to a 6 speed box that drives very well.
For us a great van - all within 6m length 
Good hunting 
TDG


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Higgy

I can't think why that is. One thing to be aware of is that sometimes, Ebay adverts aren't what they seem, and there have been occasions when false ads have appeared (using details from another ad) in order to extract deposits from unlucky punters.

Having said that, we're very happy with our Chausson. Although the layout is different to the S3, we find it very well built, and sits in the middle ground between the low-cost, 'value' motorhomes, and the high-cost, 'luxury' ranges. We couldn't have bought a van with the spec we've got for the price we paid.

Chausson (and the rest of that group of companies) make a lot of vans for the French hire market, and need to be solidly-built.

What more can I say? I don't think you'd be disappointed if you bought a Chausson, but what's key is the layout.

Gerald


----------



## eddied

*Chausson*

 Ciao Higgy, if you were able to look at French used motorhome websites you'll find that Chaussons hold their prices very well in that market, and in Germany too. I think that for UK tastes their layout and features are seen as a bit too Continental. I have a 2002 Chausson Welcome 5 SU which I bought in the UK but with European specs. I find it very solidly built, and comfortable. It's on a Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD @ 51K Kms. and runs as smoothly as a Swiss watch. I had been considering selling it. Yesterday I was busy 'detailing' in and out because on Tuesday I have to take it for an Italian VOSA equivalent test. Can't face the journey to the UK for MOT any more, so am registering here. Looking it over later in the morning, Donna C and myself decided it's just too good to sell. Will hang on to it until either we drop, or the Chausson does. Absolutely everything on board works perfectly, the layout suits just the 2 of us or we can accomodate up to 4 guests with seat belts. Have done the odd DIY repair (new bathroom sink, replaced Thetford external door which I managed to wreck on a protruding gate handle). Can't imagine life without it now.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## higgy2

Thanks for your time and information


----------



## chrisgog

Chausson are popular with the rental market so they must be durable. We have no complaints with ours anyway and intend to keep it for quite a few more years. My view is that there are v ery few Chaussons in the secondhand market.
chris


----------



## Jezport

We have a Chausson Flash 03, We have had it for a year now (its 3 years old)

We have done 7500miles this year and it has been great.

Pros

They hold their price well
They are well built even though they are reasonably priced
They have very good layouts
They have models based on the transit (no reverse problems)
They have good spec for the price

The only reason we are considering changing is to go for a large tax axel motorhome.

If you are interested in having a look at my van let me know.


----------



## rayc

Early days to be complacent about my Chausson that I took delivery of in March but so far very happy. I was pitched next to a guy this weekend who had a 2004 Chausson which he purchased new and he was also very happy with it.


----------



## Italia

*Chausson*

Hi,

I originally set out to buy the 03 but ended up getting the 09. Same basic layout but a bit more space. I would suggest that if you have kids the extra metre makes a difference! They're further away when annoying you for a start.


----------



## TDG

*Re: Chausson*



Italia said:


> Hi,
> ..... if you have kids the extra metre makes a difference! They're further away when annoying you for a start.


Better still, hitch a trailer and put them in there!


----------



## Wupert

higgy2 said:


> We hope to be in a position to buy a MH later in the year (subject to a small holiday apartment in Turkey selling) and have been searching the
> sites and EBay to get an idea of what you can get for your money.
> 
> The Chausson Flash S3 looks good but there seem to be a glut of secondhand ones with very little or no mileage.
> 
> Are these a good buy or ones to stay away from ?


We have a Welcome 85 its great.

No probs at all.

We are looking at The new 75 as a possible change.

Absolutley no probs with Judder.

I dont know where you live but Continental Caravans so 15 M west of Swansea are very good to deal with.

www.continental-caravans.co.uk


----------



## Spacerunner

Forest Holidays use Chaussons for their hire fleet, so another reccommendatiofor their durability.

May be a double edged sword though as rental vehicles do have a hard life, could this be a hire company selling off some of their fleet? A very close inspection would be in order before considering a purchase.


----------



## Wupert

Spacerunner said:


> Forest Holidays use Chaussons for their hire fleet, so another reccommendatiofor their durability.
> 
> May be a double edged sword though as rental vehicles do have a hard life, could this be a hire company selling off some of their fleet? A very close inspection would be in order before considering a purchase.


Very good point there.

Wups


----------



## kbheal

We are also very happy with our Chausson, like the layout, finish is good, we've added some of our own touches and on the whole good use of space.
I also love my big fridge!!!

Karen


----------



## 106559

Spacerunner said:


> Forest Holidays use Chaussons for their hire fleet, so another reccommendatiofor their durability.
> 
> May be a double edged sword though as rental vehicles do have a hard life, could this be a hire company selling off some of their fleet? A very close inspection would be in order before considering a purchase.


One careful 'owner', 300 careless rental customers?
Excellent point.


----------



## strod

*Chausson Allegro 67 Motorhome*

In 2004 we bought a Chausson Allegro 67 motorhome,new,from Highbridge Caravans,Somerset. Although the Allegro has performed faultless, the folk at Highbridge have put right any minor problems immediately without any fuss. The motorhome has never given us any trouble in the 16 countyries we have toured,the last one being Morocco, and what an unforgettabe trip that was.We are planning to return there again next year. The motorhome is a super second home with Webasto d/heating,added to this two 80 watt solar panels,85cm sat dish etc,cruise control and a Tunit thingy added to the engine. With the 19inch Avtex tv to watch the tennis and proms,one can understand why we never want to be at home number 1. So in a nut shell,you should,by our experience,be very happy with a new Chausson. Finally for anyone teetering on the brink of going to Morocco and are apprehensive,contact DesertDetours,who will offer you a really memorable trip.Our best wishes to all our fellow motorhome travellers. EdLyn


----------



## Hire-n-Go

*Glut of Flash S3*

I agree


----------



## LeoK

*Re: Glut of Flash S3*



Hire-n-Go said:


> Fiat or Ford? Now there's an argument ....................


What is there to argue about ?

Discuss reverse gear ratios, judder and water ingress by all means, but there can be no argument, surely ...

LeoK


----------



## Jezport

The way to tell if a van is ex hire is by the upholstery which will usually look worn. Also the miles are usually higher.

We came across a couple of ex-hire vans, and you could tell. I am not saying they are to be avoided, but you should take it into consideration when you come to the price.


----------

